

Tutorial: Create a Mobile HTML5 Farming Game with LimeJS - adambenayoun
http://www.binpress.com/tutorial/create-a-farming-html5-game-for-beginners/4

======
kevincennis
It's awesome that people are writing articles on this stuff, but man -- some
of the code in those examples is pretty rough.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
Any specific examples you'd like to site? I always enjoy learning new things
by seeing how people might re-factor or rewrite existing code samples.

~~~
kevincennis
The block that starts with the comment `//shop items`:

`var label` gets declared 3 times inside each loop iteration. Even if JS had
block scope, which it doesn't, that would be pretty bad.

~~~
fariazz
Thanks for noticing that kevincennis I've just corrected it.

------
dclowd9901
Glad to see some HTML5 game dev articles up. Since this thread is bound to
attract devs involved in HTML5 game creation, is impact.js any good? I find
Lime.js to be severely lacking in tools to create something like a platforming
game (I'd really rather not write physics and collision code).

~~~
fariazz
In LimeJS you can use the Box2D library to simulate physics, you don't have to
write it yourself.

For collision detection is pretty easy, as the Closure Library (which LimeJS
is built around) comes with "bounding box" support to perform this very
easily.

~~~
krapp
Construct 2 uses Box2d and Easel.js I believe.. I've seen a number of html5
game tutorials on tutsplus for easel.js but they mostly seem to be "copy what
the dev did step by step" as opposed to really explaining things well.

Still this might be worth looking at.

------
cstrat
Am I the only one worried about the 100x Farmville clones that will now be
built by 15 year olds and spammed across the social sites. =) Great tute
though.

~~~
krapp
I'm worried about the other 99x if I decide to crank one out...

------
dlopez
great tutorial!

------
thisiswei
cooooool

